# Windells Adult Camp?



## ShadowCloud04 (Sep 6, 2012)

I just turned 18 so I assume from what I read I would be put in the adult group. I was wondering what its like for a young adult to be in that group who can't drink and stuff. I mean can I still hang with the younger campers who I may fit more in with? I plan on going in the first summer session of 2013 and am curious how my experience will be if i go. Do I have to go on all of the excursions of camp or can I stay back and train more and do the activities?

thanks


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Best thing ever was being 18 and in the adult house. I got drunk every night, puked on the pool table, hot tubbed with adult babes, got to skate with kids, shred every day, and didn't have a curfew. As an adult you get a lot more leniency than the kids.


----------



## ShadowCloud04 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ya i mean from your perspective that sounds sweet, but ya I don't drink or really get into the party scene ( I know weird right I snowboard and I don't party). Will I be pressured to be like that or what. I am mainly looking to go here for training and then fun and chill. This is basically my grad present for graduating high school.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you go to camp and don't party you're a pussy. You can do what you want pretty much. Just send it while you're there.


----------



## a bag of it (Oct 2, 2011)

Burton avenger is a ***, don't listen to him. Wake up earlier and more refreshed and you'll be able to throw down way harder than the"cool kids"who party


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

a bag of it said:


> Burton avenger is a ***, don't listen to him. Wake up earlier and more refreshed and you'll be able to throw down way harder than the"cool kids"who party


Aww how cute you called me a *** on the Internet, did it take you all day to think up that insult? That must have taken you all day to muster up enough wit to think out such an amazing retort.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Best thing ever was being 18 and in the adult house. I got drunk every night, puked on the pool table, hot tubbed with adult babes, got to skate with kids, shred every day, and didn't have a curfew. As an adult you get a lot more leniency than the kids.


That sounds like a blast. I was thinking about going to one of the summer snowboard camps to shred during the summer. Good to know the adult houses are a riot haha! And for fucks sake I would hope you have more leniency in the adult house than the kid camp. Im not paying to ride there to be treated like the 16 year old who got dropped off by their parents.



a bag of it said:


> Burton avenger is a ***, don't listen to him. Wake up earlier and more refreshed and you'll be able to throw down way harder than the"cool kids"who party


lol. yup, make sure you are in bed by 10 so you can ride like a god dam pro!

fuck that, i would pound back a few as soon as I wake up if I was up there.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

IdahoFreshies said:


> That sounds like a blast. I was thinking about going to one of the summer snowboard camps to shred during the summer. Good to know the adult houses are a riot haha! And for fucks sake I would hope you have more leniency in the adult house than the kid camp. Im not paying to ride there to be treated like the 16 year old who got dropped off by their parents.


Adult camp at any of the camps is a blast. Windells I sent it hard for 7 days learned a slew of new tricks, skated my face off, got drunk with pros, and had an epic summer goggle tan. This past summer I sponsored the adult camp at Woodward and lets just say I changed some peoples lives. Got all the 18 year olds drunk, shredded their faces off, learned new tricks, made friends to last a life time, and changed lives. Pretty much adult camp is the most fun you could have at the age of 18.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Adult camp at any of the camps is a blast. Windells I sent it hard for 7 days learned a slew of new tricks, skated my face off, got drunk with pros, and had an epic summer goggle tan. This past summer I sponsored the adult camp at Woodward and lets just say I changed some peoples lives. Got all the 18 year olds drunk, shredded their faces off, learned new tricks, made friends to last a life time, and changed lives. Pretty much adult camp is the most fun you could have at the age of 18.


Im going to need a whole lot of beer and a whole lot of pain killers if im going to ride my ass off and learn new tricks for 4-7 days. I see lots of eating shit.

What are the camp times and rates? Is there a 3 or 7 day trip? What does it cost? I would be going to hood since its the closest at 5 hours.


----------



## ShadowCloud04 (Sep 6, 2012)

Its like 1800 plus plane I think 8 days long not 100 percent how much of that is shredding. I agree with u avenger I'm sure itll be amazing.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

IdahoFreshies said:


> Im going to need a whole lot of beer and a whole lot of pain killers if im going to ride my ass off and learn new tricks for 4-7 days. I see lots of eating shit.
> 
> What are the camp times and rates? Is there a 3 or 7 day trip? What does it cost? I would be going to hood since its the closest at 5 hours.


Depends on when you book, which camp, what package, etc. etc.


----------

